# Augvape Merlin MTL



## Rafique (9/10/17)

@antonherbst and @Silver 

Looks like augvape have another winner. not sure if this peeks your interest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Thanks @Rafique 
This looks interesting!
MTL inserts I see

I wonder how this differs from the Merlin Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (9/10/17)

@Silver 

some specs 22mm

The deck is different with airflow in the posts as well.

3ml

What I like about the tank is that it doesn't have that step at top.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (9/10/17)

Rafique said:


> The deck is different with airflow in the posts as well.


Cool design.. wonder how effective this is...


----------



## antonherbst (9/10/17)

This looks interesting. I came back yesterday from a long weekend away with the wife. I have alot of catching up today on the forum. I will investigate this alittle more and give my idea of how it might compare to the merlin mini. Thanks @Rafique for the tag.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Have changed the title of this thread to be a bit more descriptive @Rafique

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (9/10/17)

Mike Vape's had a video on it. It looks well designed with a nice build deck and bigger capacity from the mini. Augvape still uses the airflow inserts so this will be a quite versatile tank to use either for DL or MTL

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Thanks @daniel craig 

I have long held the view that a device can't be both a great direct lung and a great MTL though.
Reason being that although they can restrict the airflow at say the main airflow hole with a restrictor of sorts, what about the airflow in the rest of the tank / device? Surely it plays a role too. 

Always worries me when a device claims to be good at both. 

That said I am open to try and explore. Might be a case of a device being able to do both but excels in one area mainly. In this case I hope its MTL.

We need more affordable good MTL rebuildable devices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig (9/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @daniel craig
> 
> I have long held the view that a device can't be both a great direct lung and a great MTL though.
> Reason being that although they can restrict the airflow at say the main airflow hole with a restrictor of sorts, what about the airflow in the rest of the tank / device? Surely it plays a role too.
> ...


Like all Merlin's, at DL it's not the best. It's never actually full DL but more of a restricted DL. I like restrictive hits and don't do DL. Without a doubt this tank will never have enough airflow for guys that love airflow. In MTL mode, the inserts work well. I've tried the first Merlin and the Merlin Mini and with the smallest airflow insert you can do a nice MTL. I tend to always use the Merlin's without the airflow inserts because it works well for a restrictive lung hit. If you love the SMM with airflow wide open, you most certainly would not like the Merlin's. I'll get one of these Merlin MTL and review it in detail to see how it stacks up against other single coil RTA's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (9/10/17)

@Silver By the way, if I'm not mistaken, the Merlin MTL has airflow on the side of the coils as well as beneath the coils so I might be completely wrong in saying that it won't be good in DL. The other Merlin's only ever had airflow beneath the coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Thanks @daniel craig 

I appreciate your feedback. 

Am still going to get my Merlin Mini going in MTL mode and will watch this thread for this new Merlin MTL tank. 

Am also waiting for that Phil Busardo / Dimitri designed Innokin MTL RTA. We should make another thread for that in anticipation. I think that needs to be included in the MTL roundup too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig (9/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @daniel craig
> 
> I appreciate your feedback.
> 
> ...


Phil Likes his MTL setups so I'm sure that one will be a good tank as well. Seems like the MTL guys are finally getting what they have been searching for.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

daniel craig said:


> Phil Likes his MTL setups so I'm sure that one will be a good tank as well. Seems like the MTL guys are finally getting what they have been searching for.



And it's about time!

The thing is - I cannot understand why there aren't more good MTL setups. 
To get people off smoking I think a good MTL setup with a stronger liquid is the way to go in most cases.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## daniel craig (9/10/17)

Silver said:


> And it's about time!
> 
> The thing is - I cannot understand why there aren't more good MTL setups.
> To get people off smoking I think a good MTL setup with a stronger liquid is the way to go in most cases.


Agreed. So many smokers when converting look for a MTL setup but most of the time end up with something like a TFV8 and have to get used to direct lung hits. Some of the guys I know just couldn't get used to it and ended up quitting vaping and switching back.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst (9/10/17)

So, I have just watched the Mike vapes video() on this tank and then went to the Augvape website(http://www.augvape.com/product/merlin-22-mm/#) to view the stock pictures they have. And view the specifications on the MTL rta itself.

This is my findings and view on this Augvape MTL 22mm rta.

Form what I can see:

1. There are design sections that is very similar to the merlin mini rta but overall it is a newly designed MTL rta.
2. 3ml juice capacity compared to the 2ml of the merlin mini.
3. Different build deck to the merlin mini.
4. Standard airflow hole is 3.5mm compared to the larger 4.5mm
5. More restrictors available for MTL. 1.2mm, 1.6mm, 2mm, 2.5mm compared to the merlin mini 1.5mm and 2mm.
6. Coil post controlled airflow to assist with the MTL and where some of the air flows in. Availability is bottom air and side air flow.
7. Juice wells are similar as they have pre-machined holes to hold the cotton and flow of juice is freely.
8. Drip tips are standard 510, included is a low-profile Goon type and a MTL tip(con by Mike vapes), to the veterans of the forum what could the difference of a mtl tip and normal tip be?


So my take on this MTL rta is:


1. Augvape to me manufactures high quality products.
2. Build for restrictive airflow = MTL, has the DLH option.
3. Easy coil build deck.
4. 22mm rta means versatility on smaller mods.

Other than these few strong points I cannot see anything that would make this Augvape MTL bad for vapers. It does definitely mean I would have to ask the wife if she is interested in it before i would buy it as I am more of a DLH vaper.

I really do just want to say this is my own views and was done with research from the internet. I did not have this MTL rta for a review.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Vino1718 (14/10/17)

Where can one get this and what is the expected price? I would love to try MTL for a change seeing that I stopped smoking recently. Would a Merlin Mini suffice if I cant get this?


----------



## daniel craig (14/10/17)

Vino1718 said:


> Where can one get this and what is the expected price? I would love to try MTL for a change seeing that I stopped smoking recently. Would a Merlin Mini suffice if I cant get this?


This RTA should be available for purchase soon. If not sure exactly when but it shouldn't be too long from now. I would say that this is worth the wait simply because of the increase in juice capacity. The Merlin Mini is an excellent tank but 2ml is little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718 (14/10/17)

daniel craig said:


> This RTA should be available for purchase soon. If not sure exactly when but it shouldn't be too long from now. I would say that this is worth the wait simply because of the increase in juice capacity. The Merlin Mini is an excellent tank but 2ml is little.



Price wise? +-R550?


----------



## daniel craig (14/10/17)

Vino1718 said:


> Price wise? +-R550?


Probably less


----------

